# Anyone from South Africa?



## Rednose

Hi Im from SA and like to meet more people with the same problem as that I have.


----------



## rhonalomey

Hi I am from South Africa live in Capetown. Have had IBS for 10 years.


----------



## Rednose

Hi I had IBS since I was 18, I am now 32 years so that make it 14 years, and that ruined the time I was supposed to had fun & meet a girl. But I accepted now that it is never gonna happen. I also thought Im the only one with IBS in the whole SA, anyway I never meeted another person that have IBS in the 14 years I had it. And the worse is you cant talk to no one about it.


----------



## Derryn

Hey! I'm from Port Elizabeth in SA ;-) also had IBS since I was 18 oddly enough, am now 26 and still as bothersome as ever! Would be great to chat and share IBS related woes ;-) like for example I'm going to the cinema tonight and am trying to figure out what snacks I can take since popcorn will most likely kill me!!Nice to meet you albeit digitally ;-)Derryn Lynn


----------



## Becky0000

Hi ! I'm from SA - Port Alfred, Sunshine Coast. I've had IBS for many years on and off. The most frustrating thing, I find, living here is that the special diet foods available overseas just aren't available in our supermarkets and when I do find them they cost a fortune. I found a gluten-free bread mix - makes one loaf and costs R50!! I downloaded the FODMAP diet and it says "lactose free yoghurt" where does when find that?Snacks for the movies - biltong's probably your best bet.I'll let you know if I come up with anything better.Becky


----------



## SymproveAfrica

Hi,I just chanced upon your exchange. I thought you might be interested to know that we have just launched Symprove in South Africa - a breakthrough product for IBS sufferers. You can find out more on our website www.symproveafrica.com and the product is available online. If you have any questions please let me know.Lyndon


----------



## SymproveAfrica

I thought you might be interested to know that we have just launched Symprove in South Africa - a breakthrough product for IBS sufferers. You can find out more on our website www.symproveafrica.com and the product is available online. If you have any questions please let me know.Lyndon


----------

